# Ma copine a la chatte qui pue !?!



## JPTK (9 Août 2005)

Et je ne sais plus quoi faire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ca sent très fort, un mélange entre l'époisse, le munster et le herve belge !   
Alors si vous aviez des astuces, ces conseils, des recettes de grand-mère, je suis preneur !   







































J'en profite pour faire faire un tour à Proteus, il aime se promener sur les forums


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2005)

Heuuuuuuuu? ... Elle est bouddhiste? Elle pratique un art martial? Elle a un cuisine? Elle aime les nems? ...


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

taiti douche ou doc gyneco...


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

C'est parceque tu ne la lui entretien pas assez ...
 ... faut lui faire des calins le soir ...


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuuuu? ... Elle est bouddhiste? Elle pratique un art martial? Elle a un cuisine? Elle aime les nems? ...


... C'est une bombe atomique ? ...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

Faut peut être changer la litière...

Et la brosser...

Souvent, et trés fort...


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuuuu? ... Elle est bouddhiste? Elle pratique un art martial? Elle a un cuisine? Elle aime les nems? ...



Pour les nems ... Sont-ils roulés à la cuisse .. dans ce cas faut-il payer le supplément champignons ?


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour les nems ... Sont-ils roulés à la cuisse .. dans ce cas faut-il payer le supplément champignons ?



arfff t trop deg :sick:


----------



## Fulvio (9 Août 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et je ne sais plus quoi faire !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Si seule l'odeur t'incommode, bouche-toi le nez. S'il y a aussi un problème de mouche, alors ferme aussi la bouche.

Sinon, tu peux aussi lui conseiller de ne pas laver son intimité comme elle lave ses pieds. Mais là, fait gaffe, c'est une astuce marketing et ça pourrait la tuer.


----------



## Lila (9 Août 2005)

au choix..
1- lave toi les mains
2-lave lui la chatte
3-enterre là
4-apprends l'apnée
5-va voir un dentiste

...mais grand kess tu vas foutre ton nez là dedans aussi...  :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

Faut que tu ailles faire un stage pour devenir un homme spécialiste en proctologie............
on t'apellera le Spé-Cul-L'homme ( comprend qui veut ) et tu pourras alors la nettoyer toi même... :rateau:


----------



## Lila (9 Août 2005)

:rose: ...putain le piège !!!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> arfff t trop deg :sick:



Tu trouves ..?


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

N'empêche que ton problème n'est pas drôle ...
... elle pète pas au moins !!


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

C'est de mieux en mieux ici...


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est de mieux en mieux ici...



comme tu dis ça devien un forum de cul...
Ah oui en faite, qui à des ejac precosse ?


----------



## Lila (9 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est de mieux en mieux ici...



...oui ! un après midi fort enrichissant!
..à moins que ça soit une après midi fort enrichissante
 
nems, cuisine, art martiaux, sexualité ou zoophilie..rien ne nous est épargné !!!!


----------



## Pierrou (9 Août 2005)

c'est clair que ça part en sucette ici, si je puis me permettre


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...oui ! un après midi fort enrichissant!
> ..à moins que ça soit une après midi fort enrichissante
> 
> nems, cuisine, art martiaux, sexualité ou zoophilie..rien ne nous est épargné !!!!



Zoophilie ...? Où ça ?  :rateau:


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Zoophilie ...? Où ça ?  :rateau:


Je crois qu'il a pas compris le même sens que nous ...
... pour le mot "chatte"


----------



## Lila (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il a pas compris le même sens que nous ...
> ... pour le mot "chatte"



....on devrait faire un sondage !   
ça serait révélateur.... :hosto:


----------



## Amok (9 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est de mieux en mieux ici...




Effectivement.
Et si le but du jeu est de savoir jusqu'où il est possible d'aller, nul n'est besoin d'avoir des talents particuliers pour voir à quoi va ressembler la ligne d'arrivée pour certains.

Vous vous foutez vraiment de la gueule du monde.

Allez, de quoi vous permettre encore de gueuler sur la liberté d'expression baffouée : on ferme.


----------

